# Rom Manager SD Card Fix?



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

I Read In One The Threads That There's A Fix For The SD Card That Allows Rom Manager To See The System Recovery As Clockworkmod. Anybody Know Where I Can Find It Or Wanna Upload The Zip?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Mikey said:


> I Read In One The Threads That There's A Fix For The SD Card That Allows Rom Manager To See The System Recovery As Clockworkmod. Anybody Know Where I Can Find It Or Wanna Upload The Zip?


Link? i'm not sure what you mean....


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-x2-hacks/159304-x2-bootstrap-recovery-apk-4.html

Almost At The Bottom Of The Thread Antron007 Writes:

"I installed the bootstrap apk and then did the sd fix and now rom manager reads it as the latest version of clockwork recovery. There's no roms for dx2 yet but its cool that rm is recognized the recovery.

I didn't use rm but I did do a back up and restore through the recovery and it worked fine. Just my 2¢ ."


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

oh well it makes a folder clockworkmod... i hope that helps, and yea it works fine,


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Eric I Already Know The System Recovery App Works And It Creates That Folder. I Wanna Know How To Get Rom Manager To Work With It Like This Guy Is Saying So No It Doesn't Help.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

That currently isn't possible, i tired in every way possible, i'm sorry


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

I Already Asked Somebody Else And They Confirmed There Is A Link But Has Not Replied Back With The Link.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm interested... i've tried everything, so if it works keep me updated


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

As Soon As I Received It I Will Post It Here For Others.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

coolio


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

"I installed the bootstrap apk and then did the sd fix and now rom manager reads it as the latest version of clockwork recovery."

Eric I Think That He Wrote The Wrong Thing And Actually Meant That He Took The SD Switcher *"vold.fstab"* And Overwrote It.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm very sure he wrote it wrong  , i spoke to koush ( i say spoke i got him to answer me.... rahhh) he said he won't support the droidx2 so we are gonna have to have community love, thank god we have a GREAT community, i think we'll be fine


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Who Are You Talking About? Who Won't Support The DroidX2??


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Mikey said:


> Who Are You Talking About? Who Won't Support The DroidX2??


Holy balls fail, i meant koush


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah Thanks For Clarifying That, That's A Terrible Shame That He's Not Gonna Support Considering He Almost Mapped Every Device With Some Sorta CWM. Possible That It's Just Too Early For Him. As Things Progress And The Dev's Start To Understand All Of The Components That Make The Phone Operate And Crack It Open As Much As They Can Or Until Motorola (God Willing) Unlocks Their Bootloaders.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

2nd init was a brilliant start


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Most Definitely Was, I Couldn't Believe How Quick It Came Out But Who Am I Kidding We Got A "F-ing" Amazing Group Of Developers Here.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

This means cm7 then miui ( some where in the middle bamf)


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

You Got A Rough Time Table For CM7?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Mikey said:


> You Got A Rough Time Table For CM7?


No i don't i saw some people start ( key word is start) working on it and i'm thinking with in a week maybe 2 we should see something but idk, i have no part in it so take what i'm saying with a grain of salt, because it may be out tonight or maybe next month, but the the first step to making it has been taken and so far thats good enough for me


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Hooray For CM7!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Mikey said:


> Hooray For CM7!


and after cm7 yay for miui and etc, everything else this is crazy!!


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

LOL Eric You're Too Much.(In A Good Way)


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

xDDDDDD


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Can anybody explain to a novice what the SD card problem is and how I can implement the fix!!


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Extract The vold.fstab And Place It In /System/etc

All This Does Is Swaps The Internal With The SD Card, Making Your SD Card The Internal Memory.

There Is No SD Card Problem.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Does that mean that all Apps will be installed to the Ext. SD Card and operate as if it were installed to the Internal Memory or is there some other purpose for this mod?


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Correct, Your SD Card Will Become The Internal Memory. So When You Go Into Root Explorer Or What You Use, Your SD Card Will No Longer Be *"sdcard-ext"* It Will Be Just *"sdcard"*.


----------



## juhde (Jul 22, 2011)

I just want to point out that while it's a useful hack when you're trying to port stuff from another phone to your x2, it becomes inherently a bad idea. Looks good on paper and it does work buyer there's a host of hidden problems doing this.

My advice, just say no kids.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

juhde said:


> I just want to point out that while it's a useful hack when you're trying to port stuff from another phone to your x2, it becomes inherently a bad idea. Looks good on paper and it does work buyer there's a host of hidden problems doing this.
> 
> My advice, just say no kids.


Still probably better then stock rom, the again this is a port of a port so idk,


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

well got myself into a little trouble, installed that file then had second thoughts after reading that last post. removed the file from etc and by accident turned the phone on connected to power, it rebooted into recovery and i chose reboot well it rebooted an when i went back into root exp to check the sdcard it says that there is no card mounted an no info shows. Im sweatin bullits some help would be appreciated!!!!!!!!! does this file exist normally on the card, tried to drop the file back on the card but the desktop does not see the sdcard.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

BBEvolution said:


> well got myself into a little trouble, installed that file then had second thoughts after reading that last post. removed the file from etc and by accident turned the phone on connected to power, it rebooted into recovery and i chose reboot well it rebooted an when i went back into root exp to check the sdcard it says that there is no card mounted an no info shows. Im sweatin bullits some help would be appreciated!!!!!!!!! does this file exist normally on the card, tried to drop the file back on the card but the desktop does not see the sdcard.


Do you have a back up and an and micro sd card reader, if so but the back up on ur internal memory go into cwr and restore


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

I Can Give You The Original vold.fstab To Just Replace It Again And See If That Works...?


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for responding, Used my brain and restored from a previous b/u. My only worry was that i some how lost all info on the ext and lost the b/u file!!! Well I sucked it up and took a chance it restored. I guess the file i deleted was the original and not the replacement file!! What do you think?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

"BBEvolution said:


> Thanks for responding, Used my brain and restored from a previous b/u. My only worry was that i some how lost all info on the ext and lost the b/u file!!! Well I sucked it up and took a chance it restored. I guess the file i deleted was the original and not the replacement file!! What do you think?


Im glad ur functional atm


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

It's Definitely Possible, But I Honestly Don't Know What You Did. Just Thrilled You're Back U + R.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Somehow I dont think the replacement file ever made it on the card and when I deleted the file I deleted the original file!!! What possible draw backs was he talking about? And whats this about CM7


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

As Far As Drawbacks No Idea. Unless He's Referring To When Installing Apps That You Need To Change The Path In Which It's Stored, Removing The -ext Part But When I'm Using Root Explorer And I Wanna Go Into My SD Card It Would Piss Me Off When I First Got The Phone That I Couldn't Remember That The DX2 Had It Listed As -ext.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

So in essence you would have to change from auto select to sdcard when installing apps. Do you still have to change the file name manually!!!! Does the system automatically see that there is no sd/ext and install to sd. Make me smart Mikey

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

What I Meant By Changing The Save Location Is That For Me I Like Everything Saved On My SD Card. Example Titanium Backup By Default It's Installed To See *"sdcard-ext"* Which With This "Hack" Is Now The Internal Memory Of The Phone Requiring Me To Remove The *"-ext"*. Your Phone Now Sees Your SD Card As Internal Memory By Default. Leaving Your True Internal Memory Listed As *"sdcard-ext"* That Means I Have 4GB Of Space There Which I Never Intend To Use. It's Just Basically A Swap Of The Internal Memory And SD Card.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Is there any reason why you couldn't combine the two under the heading "SDcard" and not loose the 4GB, fool the phone into thinking there is 1 card? Or does the phone need to see an EXT?


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

I Really Don't Know As I'm By No Means A Developer, I'm Simply A Messenger Trying My Best To Educate People On What I Know. I Wouldn't Believe So Because What Happens When You Remove The SD Card, Would It Be Possible That Other Programs Become Corrupted Because Files Are Missing Now... I Don't Know Just A Theory.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks Mikey appreciate your patience.Do you know whats happening with CM7, Some one on XDA is working on a second ROM " Affinity " I think. What are your thoughts? BTW hows BAMF doing our ROM I'm holding out for a ground up build!!! Hoping it will blow the others out of the water!!


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

I Had CM7 On My OG Droid It Was Great. BAMF Is On My Brothers Thunderbolt. It's All About Preference. That Affinity You're Referring About I Haven't Read Yet I Haven't Been Over To XDA Yet.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

I think Affinity is just a take off of Minimal X, he states he is adding some necess. bloat, features that were left out but wanted in Min X. I come from 4 years of Blackberry hell so I have a lot of questions. How does CM7 differ from the current offerings? You don't seem to be very excited about BAMF or maybe its just my perception. If I'm being a pain in the a$$ just say the word and I'll back off!!


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's Info About CM
"CyanogenMod, is a customized, aftermarket firmware distribution for several Android devices. Based on the Android Open Source Project, CyanogenMod is designed to increase performance and reliability over Android-based ROMs released by vendors and carriers. CyanogenMod also offers a variety features & enhancements that are not currently found in these versions of Android."

For BAMF I Haven't Tried Any Of There Work Yet, But I Haven't Heard Anything Negative From My Brother Either. I Have Read In A Couple Threads That People Are Excited For It. I Will Obviously Be Able To Provide More Information Once I Experience There Build And I Don't Think You'll Need Me Anymore Because You Could Flash It Just Like Me.

I'm Excited For Any ROM Build For The DroidX2 Because In The Beginning There Was Soooooo Much Negativity About The Phone And Now We Got People Working On It Proving That They're Wrong. I Will Play Around With Everyone's ROM Cuz I'm Just Like That Lol. Right Now I'm Working With CJ And His MinimalX Because It's The Only One Out Right Now. I'm Expecting Sometime This Afternoon He's Gonna Release The Next Update For Me To Test For The Next 24 Hours. If All Goes Well It Will Be Released Tomorrow Afternoon/Evening. Keep The Questions Coming I Would Never Tell Anyone To Back Off When It Comes To Android I Absolutely Love It.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

I give him a lot of credit, he got his out ahead of all the other Devs.. Gave us the Cus. Rec. we needed. Question, What the hell is eating all my ram, is it Bloat or Apps I installed? Where is the leak?


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

It's MotoBlur, It's Terrible. That's Why These Dev's Are Stripping It All Or Close To All Out. After That Comes The Applications You've Installed That Constantly Need To Be Running Which Usually Is Widgets. That's What I've Seen On Mine. Also I Have Installed The V6Supercharger Script And That Is 100x Better Than Any Task Manager Because I Now ALWAYS Have More Than 100Mb Of Free RAM. It's Not Technically Free Because That Leftover Is Cached In The Android System Making The System Overall Faster.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

Agreed, I also run V6 SC and I immed. saw the improvement. Great Mod!!! How do you think it will handle overclocking, like to see it run with a little nitrous injection!!!


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

I Saw A Guy Posted On The Other Forum I Read And He Said His XOOM Is Overclocked To 1.5Ghz And It Doesn't Drain Battery Or Heat Up Any Different Than The Stock 1Ghz.


----------



## gulmiguel (Jun 15, 2011)

Mikey said:


> I Saw A Guy Posted On The Other Forum I Read And He Said His XOOM Is Overclocked To 1.5Ghz And It Doesn't Drain Battery Or Heat Up Any Different Than The Stock 1Ghz.


I can vouch for the validity of the post you mention. My XOOM is OC'd to 1.6GHz and hasn't drained battery or overheated anything for over 2 months now. Would love to see that type of capability on the DX2 when possible. I think that the problem with that may be that the XOOM has an unlocked bootloader so it was possible to come up with and install new kernels. We don't have that capability yet for the DX2 - although I will truly rejoice when we do.


----------



## kdaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Overclocking usually doesn't use much more battery due to the fact that they usually undervolt. With the mods that the devs made on the fascinate, it ran great overclocked up to 1.6 and undervolted by as much as 50. The full capabilities of these phones are not recognized without some dev love.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

What performance gains did you realize by cranking it up 50-60%. Can you provide any comparisons? Did it significantly increase benchmark scores!!!


----------



## kdaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Benchmark score jumped. Don't remember what they were, as i stopped using benchmark apps (they are not a very good measure of performance). Overall performance was much better. Apps ran faster and the phone was more responsive. Can't wait to see the x2 unleashed with some overclock.


----------



## BBEvolution (Jul 14, 2011)

It's like buying an SS that runs on 4cyl.. Motorola has some pair of balls billing it as a dual core qHD, now problems with 720 unreal!!!!!!!!!!


----------

